# gps mit seekarten fürs handy ?



## Harryyy (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo ich suche eine App fürs Handy wo ich ein GPS und eine Seekarte für die Ostsee drauf haben . So das ich da vom Hafen los fahren kann und der mich über das GPS zum Schifs Wrack hin führen kann . Kennt da jemand was ?

Mfg


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: gps mit seekarten fürs handy ?*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.navionics.singleAppEurope&hl=de

Du brauchst dann für Dein Smartphone aber unbedingt eine externe Stromquelle, das Ding säuft Dir den Akku in Rekordzeit leer...


----------



## Harryyy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: gps mit seekarten fürs handy ?*

Super danke dir


----------



## Chiforce (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: gps mit seekarten fürs handy ?*

Das wollt ich auch grad vorschlagen, selber gekauft und in Benutzung


----------



## allegoric (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: gps mit seekarten fürs handy ?*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.navionics.singleAppEurope&hl=de
> 
> Du brauchst dann für Dein Smartphone aber unbedingt eine externe Stromquelle, das Ding säuft Dir den Akku in Rekordzeit leer...



Ich kann damit einen ganzen Tag navigieren und bei mir geht nichts in die Knie. Ich selber besitze ein Galaxy S3 und probleme habe ich nicht, wenn der Akku 100% voll war.
Notfalls kann man sich auch einen Adapter kaufen, der 12V->Autostecker und dann von dort aus auf USB. Das ist ne sehr günstige Alternative. So hat man immer Strom auf dem Handy, dann die Adapter kosten nicht mehr als 5€ samt Krokodilklemmen. Kann ich nur empfehlen und ein Autoadapter hat fast jeder mit Smartphone rumliegen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: gps mit seekarten fürs handy ?*

Ich habe auch das S3, für nene Tag reicht das als Ergänzung zum Normalbetrieb aber nicht. Ich habe mir deshalb auch ein Ladekabel angebaut.


----------



## allegoric (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: gps mit seekarten fürs handy ?*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das S3, für nene Tag reicht das als Ergänzung zum Normalbetrieb aber nicht. Ich habe mir deshalb auch ein Ladekabel angebaut.



Du darfst natürlich WLAN-Modul nicht anhaben. Das frisst wie sau. Und wenn du auf See kein UMTS / LTE brauchst, dann das auch aus. Schon kommste da locker auf einen Angeltag.


----------



## *KarpfenKnilch* (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: gps mit seekarten fürs handy ?*

Ich Grabe das Thema nochmal aus#c

Geht die App. Nur für Nord/Ost See oder kann man damit auch Positionen mitten auf kleineren Stauseen bzw. Baggerseen festhalten? Wer die genaue Größe Wissen möchte soll im Internet einfach nach den Stauseen in Schlingen Suchen.

Wäre cool wenn mir da einer Weiter helfen könnte...

L.G


----------

